# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Βλάβη ανεμιστήρα Trisa 9313

## Christos E

Εχτές έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας ανεμιστήρας χαλασμένος (κλασικά έχω γίνει χωματερή χαλασμένων 
ηλ/κών συσκευών). Τo μοντελο ειναι περίπου αυτόhttp://www.trisaelectro.ch/produkte_...182&language=2 δεν βρίσκω στο site της εταιρίας το αντίστοιχο. 

Το πρόβλημά του είναι ότι με το που πατάς το ΟΝ ανοίγει για ένα δευτερόλεπτο παίρνει όσες στροφές προλαβαίνει και μετά αμέσως κλείνει. 
Έχετε κάποια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει???? 

ΥΓ. Ειπα να τον ζορίσω και λίγο, κρατούσα πατημένο συνέχεια το κουμπί ΟΝ και έτσι ανοιγοκλεινε συνέχεια (με τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο του buzzer που το συνόδευε). Το μοτέρ δεν νομίζω να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα γιατί σε αυτή την φάση γύρναγε (διακοπτόμενα μεν) αλλά ανέβαζε στροφες.

----------


## patent61

Πολύ πιθανό να είναι πρόβλημα του διακόπτη. Τον άνοιξες να δεις αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, (ραϊσμένος πχ.); Ίσως χρειαστεί να τον απομονώσεις και να τον μετρήσεις. Κάνε αυτό προτού κάνεις κάτι άλλο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Christos E

To έχω ανοίξει και δεν βλέπω κάτι εμφανές.... Ο διακόπτης είναι ένα απλό push-button. Αν θα ήταν πρόβλημα του διακόπτη φαντάζομαι δεν θα το έκανε όταν το άνοιγα από το τηλεχειριστήριο. Έχει διάφορα "καλούδια" όπως τηλεχειρισμό και επιλογές ταχυτήτων και χρονοδιακόπτη γιαυτό και έχω μπλεχτεί (άσχετος βλεπεις) με την πλακέτα του. Δεν είναι απλός ανεμιστήρας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάπου μέσα θα βρεις ένα πυκνωτάκι ... αν δεν είναι τετραγωνικό σχήμα .. ίσως είναι ένα αβγοειδές (οβάλ) συνήθως προς το κόκκινο ή καφέ. άλλαξε το αυτό.

κάτι τέτοιο άλλαξα και εγώ σε λίγο διαφορετικό ανεμιστήρα που μου έκανε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ήταν με τηλεχειριστήριο ... όμως και μετά από την αλλαγή αυτού του πυκνωτή μου δούλεψε καλά για λίγες ώρες και μετά μου το ξαναέκαιγε ... και χωρίς να το ξαναψάξω πολύ συμπέρανα ότι κάτι συνέβαινε με την πλακέτα του δέκτη

----------


## Christos E

Εκτος απο τα πυκνωτακια που εχει πάνω η πλακέτα έχει και ένα τετράγωνο μαύρο μεγαλύτερο μόνο του βιδωμένο πάνω στο πλαστικό περίβλημα. Δεν το έχω τώρα μπροστά μου αλλά αν θυμαμαι καλά είναι περι το 1 μF και στα 450V. Αυτό λοιπόν να αλλάξω και βλέπουμε?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι αυτό , αλλά μέτρησε το κιόλας αν είναι εντάξει . Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή σκεφτήκαμε αιντε και καλά το πυκνωτάκι άιντε και το αλλάζουμε.

----------


## JOUN

Χρηστο εχει προβλημα η πλακετα του τηλεχειρισμου,αν εφταιγε ο πυκνωτης δεν θα ξεκινουσε καθολου..

----------


## Christos E

Mπορεί κάπως κάπου να προσδιοριστεί η βλάβη στην πλακέτα? Για μένα όλα αλλάζονται εκτός από το προγραμματιζόμενο 19pino που δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι....  Αν δεν φτιάχνεται η πλακέτα υπάρχει τρόπος να φτιάξω ένα κυκλωμα για τον ανεμιστηρα για να τον λειτοθργω απλά με τις 3 ταχύτητες του χωρις τηλεχειρισμους κτλ αφού δεν εχει προβλημα το μοτέρ?

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές

----------


## JOUN

Γινεται αρκει να βρεις ποια καλωδια ειναι για τις τρεις ταχυτητες του ανεμιστηρα.Απο ενα κοινο καλωδιο πρεπει να μετρας τρεις διαφορετικες τιμες αντιστασεων σε τρια αλλα καλωδια. Π.Χ Εχεις ασπρο(κοινο) και κοκκινο -μπλε- μαυρο.
Πρεπει να μετρας ασπρο -κοκκινο 120ωμ(μικρη ταχυτητα), ασπρο- μπλε 80ωμ(μεσαια) και ασπρο- μαυρο 70ωμ(μεγαλη)
Βρες αυτα τα καλωδια και τα ξαναλεμε.. Οι τιμες και τα χρωματα ειναι τελειως ενδεικτικα σου υπενθυμιζω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ίσως σε κανέναν περιελιξιά να σου το αναγνωρίσει εκ τον προτέρων και να σου πει ποια καλώδια να ενώσεις για να δουλεύει στο φουλ και στην 3 ταχύτητα . Ή ακόμα και να σου πει για την 1η ή 2η ταχύτητα ... και το συμπληρώνεις με απλούς διακόπτες

----------


## Christos E

To moter έχει σύνολο 6 καλώδια(ασπρο, μαυρο, καφε, μπλε, κοκκινο, κιτρινο). Μέτρησα τις αντιστάσεις και παρατήρησα ότι μαύρο και καφέ συνδέονται εσωτερικά (ίδια αντίσταση με κάθε χρώμα και το buzzer συνεχειας του πολυμέτρου χτυπάει. 
Οι αντιστάσεις μεταξύ των καλωδίων είναι:
Άσπρο-Μαύρο:  1,95KΩ
Ασπρο-Μπλε:    352Ω
Ασπρο-Κίτρινο:  505Ω
Ασπρο-Κόκκινο: 823Ω

Μαύρο-Μπλε:      1,6ΚΩ
Μαύρο-Κίτρινο:    1,447ΚΩ
Μαύρο-Κόκκινο:   1,130ΚΩ

Μπλέ-Κόκκινο:     470Ω
Μπλέ-Κίτρινο:      153Ω

Κόκκινο-κίτρινο:   317Ω

Εγώ τώρα γιατί μπλέχτηκα και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη? Τακαλώδια πάνω στην πλακέτα εκεί που συνδέονται γράφουν δίπλα ακριβώς από το κάθε ένα αντίστοιχα.
Καφε-COM
Κόκκινο-STR
Κίτρινο-MED
Μπλέ-LOW

Το μαύρο και το άσπρο πήγαιναν σε έναν πυκνωτή 1μF+-5% 450V.

----------


## Christos E

Ίσως να βοηθήσουν και μερικές φωτογραφίες. Η τρίτη είναι από ένα δεύτερο μοτερ που έχει για να κουναει ενα flap δεξια αριστερα για την κατεύθυνση του αέρα. Αυτό έχει μόνο δυο καλωδιάκια.
1.jpg3.jpg2.jpg

----------

